# [SOLVED] ATAPI DVD A DH16A1P Driver



## Shizknight (Aug 16, 2008)

I can't find a driver for the ATAPI DVD A DH16A1P disc drive anywhere. I've searched high and low. My problem is that my disc drive decided that it didn't want to read DVD's anymore but would continue reading CD-ROM's (what a cool fellow). Frankly, I'm extremely frustrated and trying to satirically humorous.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ATAPI DVD A DH16A1P Driver*

Hi, Shiznight
Uninstall any CD/DVD burning software or Virtual Drive software, restart and try this solution from Microsoft.................
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/
Restart after completion.


----------



## Shizknight (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: ATAPI DVD A DH16A1P Driver*

Thanks, that seemed to work. I'll keep an eye out if it reoccurs.


----------

